# MTB'ler aus Dissen,Hilter,bad Rothenfelde,Osnabrück,Münster, Teutoburger Wald gesucht =)



## abrissoppa (9. April 2019)

Moin Moin,
Gibt es hier nette biker kollegen/in die bei dem guten wetter bock haben durch den Teutoburger Wald zu düsen?
Fahren downhill und single trails, ganz geschmeidig und lustig hoch und mit spass runter is das motto =)
Wer bock hat (gern auch anfänger) kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
Gruss Aiko
0178/1044632 whatsapp


----------



## Kalles (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Der Freie Treff findet immer noch regelmäßig statt.
Jetzt Samstag treffen wir uns wieder um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeusgod666 (18. März 2021)

hallo, gerne fahre ich (m, 39) auch mal mit. Vertrage bis zu 80 km. Wetter wird aktuell ja wieder besser zu Ende März mit bis zu 20 Grad, ich suche immer noch nach Mitfahrern oder schließe mich auch gerne iwo an =)
...komme aus bissendorf!


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo, der Freie Treff für Jedermann
Wir fahren wieder Mittwochs 19 Uhr u. Samstags 14 Uhr
Start jeweils vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, die Bock zum Mountainbiken haben oder möchten.


----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, der Freie Treff für Jedermann
Mittwoch 27.10.21 um 19 Uhr
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo
Die Teilnehmer der Samstagstour bitte ich sich tel. oder hier im IBC anzumelden.
Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist erforderlich.
Wer das Levo, oder Levo SL testen möchte während der Ausfahrt, bitte melden.
Das Scott Strike ist auch als Tester vorhanden.
Tel. 01753726047

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Wer hat Bock auf eine nette Tour?
Wie immer fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dauer ca. 2,5 bis 3 std.
Gruß Kalle


----------

